# Want to make some smiles.



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm giving away some slingshots to people this Christmas, do you want to donate some slingshots? I'm open to any slingshot that will give some smiles up for Christmas. Hope to see some smiles here. ????


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I already give away the slingshots that are not dear to me


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Have any left?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone else?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I think most of us give in our own area. Nice that you're doing it too.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Want to make me smile? You know what to do.... Lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

No. I give and make them for my own friends and family.

I'm not big on people asking for handouts either, so even if I had any, I'd find another use for them.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, very generous of you.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

You can have this 1 CatapultLaM bud ..It's just my spare catty that i don't use much buddy..

It's the NEW and improved Poachers Pocket Rocket Catapult 

Collection only as i am very busy CatapultLaM sorry 

http://geekologie.com/2012/03/08/giant-slingshot.jpg

Click on the link and Merry Christmassssss buddyyyyyyyyyyy lol


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks so much Alfie! Perfect for edc..... lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are the freebies going to underprivileged kids, an organization or just everyday working people?

The reason I ask, what is the motivation for us to give them to you to give away, instead of us giving them away ourselves?

Why is this is the general forum and not the Wanted to Buy section? Do we have a "begging for freebies" section?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Idk what unprivileged means, but I go to this city that there are a lot, and I mean a lot of poor kids just running around and begging for food, their parents don't care as they get money but don't care for their own kids, I'm teaching them how to use the catty for hunting and he responsible, but for Christmas I'll try to give away some.... don't believe me? I don't care and it's the truth.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

What do I have to sell?what do I have to buy? Nothing.... and yes I made the mistake of putting it here, but it's too late, can't change it now.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Clearly these are for you.

You are asking for freebies and none would arrive before Christmas.

I don't get it and not sure why anyone would give them to someone else instead of giving them away themselves. Than they know exactly where they are going and who's getting them.

Show us a pic of the ones you are donating yourself, ones you made or purchased to give away. Please tell me you are contributing some to give away yourself?

Based on what you said, all I can picture is a bunch of kids running around shooting at cars, windows and damaging property.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not going to argue, and there is no point showing the ones that i made since you will still not beilive me, either way, I'm saying the truth, and it's up to you helping.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, because food is an option.... right


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have my doubts and don't believe you.

At least offer to buy or cover shipping, you're asking for freebies.

Most forums I frequent, asking for free goods is frowned upon


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Did I ever say I wouldn't pay?? Well, did I?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CatapultLaM said:


> Did I ever say I wouldn't pay?? Well, did I?


Yes, see below.



CatapultLaM said:


> ...do you want to donate some slingshots?


The word "donate", means to Give.

And if you were willing to buy, you should have posted in WTB, which you argued you weren't buying.



CatapultLaM said:


> What do I have to sell?what do I have to buy? Nothing...


I think you're full of crap at this point.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not buying, but I never said I would pay shipping or extra fees. And that's arrenged in private.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CatapultLaM said:


> I'm not buying, but I never said I would pay shipping or extra fees. And that's arrenged in private.


Seriously? That's your defense.

Good luck, but I don't see many people handing over free forks to you.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice try...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RED FLAG

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but handing out free slingshot to unsupervised inner city kids doesn't seem like a very good idea.


----------

